
Scientists develop material so dark you can't see it - escapologybb
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/blackest-is-the-new-black-scientists-have-developed-a-material-so-dark-that-you-cant-see-it-9602504.html
======
japhyr
As a science teacher, I've always enjoyed teaching students how dark true
black really is. I take a large cardboard box, poke a small hole in the middle
of it, and have students hold other "black" objects next to the hole. Students
are pretty consistently amazed to see the difference, if they have never
noticed the phenomenon before on their own.

I would love to see this material in person.

------
atrilumen
Perhaps it would be pointless, but I'd still like to see a photo.

~~~
escapologybb
I wondered that, would you be able to convey it digitally? I have seriously no
idea!

~~~
Joyfield
-255,-255,-255

~~~
atrilumen
Funny. I guess it would just be 0x000000;

------
fractallyte
Best inane comment from the article's comments section:

"Its dark black then."

